# Cocachacra - Provincia de Islay - Arequipa



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hola amigos foristas de Incascrapers. Hace dos semanas estuve en un viaje relámpago por Moquegua, por motivos de trabajo. El viaje comprendía estar un día en Cocachacra, pueblo arequipeño de la provincia de Islay, al que aproveche en tomarle fotos, mismas que presento a continuación.

Ojalá este thread lo pongan en el listado de ciudades peruanas.

La ciudad se encuentra en el valle del río Tambo, la actividad principal es el cultivo de arroz, por lo que hay hartos mosquitos.

El paisaje antes de llegar a Cocachacra está rodeado de cultivos de arroz y de caña de azúcar.



















Llegando al pueblo desde la localidad de El Fiscal.

El auto estaba en movimiento, por eso las fotos no me saliron bien, pero se aprecia el pueblo a lo lejos.










Saliendo del valle, el paisaje es bastante árido.










Y hacemos nuestro ingreso a Cocachacra. Aquí su plaza principal con ´sus arcos en piedra sillar.










La pileta.



















La plaza y su iglesia.



















La plaza desde otro ángulo.



















Calles de la plaza.










La entrada al pueblo.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

gracias por las fotos Bajopontito, el pueblo me parece bastante simpático... La Iglesia de sillar bastante sencilla pero agradable.... creo que es el poblado más cerca de la costa que tiene construcciones en sillar....


----------



## RoVi (Jan 27, 2008)

interesante


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por el comentario. Bueno, a mi particularmente me gustó el pueblo, bastante tranquilo y sobre todo ordenado, lástima que el último terremoto haya dañado sus viejas construcciones.

Bueno ahora seguiremos con la plaza y en especial la iglesia principal, a la cual le tome muchas fotos.



















La Iglesia Principal, en piedra sillar, muy bonita. Es de trazos simples pero la piedra le da una apariencia imponente.



















Calles aledañas a la iglesia principal.

Pequeño pasaje peatonal.



















Parte posterior de la iglesia



















Cómo se llama a ese tipo de ventanas en el techo de la iglesia???


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Seguimos con la iglesia, otros ángulos y otros detalles, espero no se aburran.




























Una campana



















Portada lateral










El campanario y un gallinazo en la cruz.


----------



## RoVi (Jan 27, 2008)

bacan la iglesia lo que no me gusta mucho es la parte posterior de la iglesia


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

muy buenas las fotos.. nunca entre a cocachacra.. pense que era más sencilla.. se ve muy bien, solo fui a comer al fiscal


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

la Iglesia es bien arequipeña, tremendos contrafuertes tiene.... como me gustan esos mojinetes en casonas.... me hace acordar a San Lázaro o la plaza de Cayma.

Y buenas las fotos Bajopontito......


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Pintoresco, me gusto la Plaza, pero las casas a la entrada son horribles, muy pobre para ser la costa arequipeña. Más que un pueblo esto es una villa, se ve muy chico el lugar. El verde del valle alrededor es muy bonito.


----------



## lokaz0 (Jul 18, 2008)

simpatico lugar, se ve muy trankilo por ahi, y la iglesia sencilla y agradable se nota q arequipenia por los rasgos de contruccion


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

No me gusta para nada el pueblito, lo único aceptable es la iglesia, como dicen simple pero agradable.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

lokaz0 said:


> simpatico lugar, se ve muy trankilo por ahi, y la iglesia sencilla y agradable *se nota q arequipenia por los rasgos de contruccion*


la influencia de la arquitectura arequipeña no solo se limito a la propia región y a Moquegua.. también hay algunas Iglesias en Puno que tienen influencia en el estilo más no en el material....


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ tamb en buenos aires


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

No es de mi agrado..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Geográficamente, Cocachacra se ubica en la costa, y en comparación a otras ciudades costeñas del Perú, pasa piola. Es ordenado y tiene dos calles principales, en donde están los principales comercios. El paisaje es muy árido, eso sí, y de hecho, no es considerado un lugar turístico, pero como les dije, me pareció agradable.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Bonito pueblo, a pesar d su tamaño se ve bien cuidado.
Y la iglesia me parece curiosa, especialmente desde las tomas traseras.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me fascinan esas construcciones con sillar... una belleza!


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Fuera de lo normal.. no sé por qué dicen que Arequipa es un departamento centralizado.. veo que ese pueblo está en algo.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Tipico pueblo de valle costeño.. tranquilo, y eso si para comer camarones de lunes a domingo, sobre todo las tortillas, no se porque jusgan algunos a los poblados por sus tamaños, ¿? que tiene de malo ser pequeño o muy pequeño. ese valle tienne su encanto peculiar,,, y tambien su calor...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

De veras, en El Fiscal, comí una tortilla de camarones que le compre a una tía ambulante, que además vendía papa arrebosada y papa rellena.

La tortilla tenía 6 camaronasos y parecía una cachanga; yo empecé a sacar el primer camarón, teniendo cuidado en comer sólo la colita, pero luego me dijeron que se come con todo y antenas, super crocante, lo cual hice. Estaba rico pero demasiado grasoso, y primera vez también que me comía unos camarones enteros.

Vale aclarar que el camarón está en veda actualmente, pero igual vendían esas tortillas.

Más adelante pondré la últimas fotos del pueblo.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy bonitas fotos de Cocachacra, Bajopontino. Me gusta mucho la iglesia principal.


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

cocachacra es bien pequeño pero a la vez es un publito bien tranquilo, se puede ver lo pequeño, en esta foto que de la plaza, a un par de cuadras está la salida del pueblo hacia chucarapi










estan en pleno valle de tambo,por cierto ese valle esta bien poblado no??? 

el fiscal,chucarapi, cocacharcra, bom bom, la puta de bom bom, la curva. creo que no me olvido de otra no?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bonito y pintoresco pueblo en una buena zona geográfica. Gracias por las fotos estimado rimense.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Esta bonito el pueblo pero las casas al comienzo se ven realmente muy pobres.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Esa iglesia quedaria muy bien en el Colca


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

nop... nada que ver.....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por sus comentarios muchachos. Bueno, ahora colocaré fotos de sus calles principales.










Hacia la Plaza














































El mercado central


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

eduardo90 said:


> Esta bonito el pueblo pero las casas al comienzo se ven realmente muy pobres.


Bueno, yo que estuve allí, no vi pobreza. Las casas son humildes, y mucha gente trabaja en el campo. Además debemos tener en cuenta, que el terremoto del 2001, afectó considerablemente a todas las ciudades del sur, y Cocachacra no fue la excepción, pues en el pueblo aún están de pie viejas construcciones, lástima por las que se derrumbaron.

Ahora, si bien existen casa humildes, jamás podría compararse con la miseria que se ve en Lima. El pueblo es tranquilo, no corres peligro como en los barrios realmente pobres de nuestras grandes ciudades.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, antes de seguir con algunos predios a los que les tome fotos, quiero poner las pocas fotos que pude tomar del interior de la iglesia.










Las que siguen sí que salieron movidas.










Altar principal



















Altar menor










Qué opinan?? a mi me gusta, sobrio y elegante.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

buenas fotos.. es mucho más rural.. esta bien mantenido.. y opino igual de la iglesia


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

a mi también me gusta, y tiene razón Bajopontito, lamentablemente con el terremoto del 2001 se perdió bastantes casas antiguas, al igual en la Punta de Bon bon...


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

COOLLLL KROKRACHAKRA BAJOPONTINO COOLLL LO KE DICES TENGO IR AI TAMBIEN


----------



## RoVi (Jan 27, 2008)

esta bien cocachacras


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

Es un pueblo tranquilo, apacible, para pasar un fin de semana, xevere, mas no tampoco.

Gracias por las fotos bajopontino, cerca de ahi queda la central azucarera de Chucarapi.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Abra que hacer más turismo por la costa arequipeña... q es bien interesante


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Buenas fotos, se nota limpio el pueblo, y esa iglesia me sorprendio por lo sencilla y bonita a la vez... Me da roche decir que no conozco a cabalidad los pueblos del valle del tambo, solo paso a full velocidad por ahi cuando veraneo en mejia y regreso por el fiscal,, Los Alfajores de la Curva son lo Maximo...

Cocachacra en poco tiempo recibira todos los beneficios del dinero y la chamba con la millonaria inversion que hara Southern en la Mina de Tia Maria, que estara en la jurisdiccion de este distrito. tienen un futuro prometedor..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Así es. Casualmente la Southern, iniciará la construcción de una Línea de Transmisión Eléctrica desde la S.E. Montalvo ubicada en Moquegua, hasta la S.E. Tía María ubicada cerca a Cocachacra, para sus actividades de explotación minera. Esperemos que el alcalde de Cocachacra, aproveche bien el dinero.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

algunas fotos se ven interesantes, otras no tanto, en general es pues... pintoresco por decirlo de alguna forma.


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

en este fin de semana me fui a dar un paseo por bom bom(playa cerca de cocacharca), di unas tomas a cocachara de pasada nomas en el carro

la entrada por la carretera a chucarapi








el mercado








un ovelisco en medio del pueblo








una de sus principales calles








una pileta








una plaza por el ptro lado del pueblo








la misma plaza








la salida del pueblo, hacia bombom-mollendo


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

borrosas algunas fotos.. y bueno se nota que "estuviste de pasada" buen aporte


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Aunque sea hubieras encuadrado bien las fotos y escogido un mejor ángulo. Pero vale la intención.


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

tacall said:


> borrosas algunas fotos.. y bueno se nota que "estuviste de pasada" buen aporte


si ps solo me di una pasada por la playa y tome algunas fotos del lugar, casi sin parar, como que fureon unas fotos bien violentas


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno para culminar con este thread, colocaré fotos de algunos predios del pueblo.

Esta casona quedó totalmente aislada.










Algunas casas con el techo estilo mojinete, aunque éstas no tienen descanso en la parte superior.



















La vieja cooperativa.










Otros predios antiguos, que esperemos no se pierdan, pues le dan un toque especial al pueblo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Construcciones nuevas.

Es Salud, si no me equivoco.










Y el Nuevo Municipio, actualmente en construcción, pero así quedará.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> Bueno, antes de seguir con algunos predios a los que les tome fotos, quiero poner las pocas fotos que pude tomar del interior de la iglesia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De veras me gusta esta iglesia, tanto en su exterior como en su interior.

Y bueno, yo tambièn espero que este pueblo no pierda ese toque especial.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

WTF qué es esto!!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> De veras me gusta esta iglesia, tanto en su exterior como en su interior.
> 
> Y bueno, yo tambièn espero que este pueblo no pierda ese toque especial.











Lamentablemente con este nuevo municipio lo perderá.
Se pasó ese alcalde!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

la horrible "modernidad" misma alcalde de mejia.. es para matar a esas personas...

buenas fotos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, de acuerdo al cartel, ese edificio será el centro cívico, pero no se ve feo, en fin.

Para cerrar este thread, colocaré fotos del paisaje árido que se aprecia saliendo de Cocachacra.

Cultivos y el río Tambo a la altura del Fiscal, exactamente, en la Ayanquera.










Panorámico del río.










Dirigiéndonos a Moquegua, aún en el distrito de Cocachacra.










El paisaje es así de árido.










Que hayan disfrutado el thread.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Gracias por compartir tus fotos Bajopontito, la panorámica te salio bestial kay:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Bien con las fotos, precisamente el Puente el Fiscal (200 msnm) es el punto mas bajo de la panamericana desde Camana hasta Tacna,, Tan importante habra sido Arequipa que cuando construyeron la Panamericana, las desviaron desde camana la hicieron alejarse de la costa y subir hasta los 2000 msnm para luevo volver descender hacia la costa y llegar al fiscal.. De lo contrario hubiese sido directa y netamente costera desde camana -mollendo-tambo-ilo.. ahorro de tiempo y dinero en el viaje ...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

por los camarones XD

buenas tomas


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por los comentarios a los amigos foristas arequipeños, que son los que más comentaron este thread. Espero sepan conservar el patrimonio que tiene esta pequeña ciudad, y no tiren abajo esas viejas casonas.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas las ùltimas fotos Bajo


----------



## cut3 (Dec 11, 2008)

mg:mg:mg: creo q mi maaa s de ai noc creo q x ai sta un lugar q se llama tambo o algo  :banana:


----------



## Bananasplit (Jan 6, 2011)

El Bajopontino said:


> Hola amigos foristas de Incascrapers. Hace dos semanas estuve en un viaje relámpago por Moquegua, por motivos de trabajo. El viaje comprendía estar un día en Cocachacra, pueblo arequipeño de la provincia de Islay, al que aproveche en tomarle fotos, mismas que presento a continuación.
> 
> Ojalá este thread lo pongan en el listado de ciudades peruanas.
> 
> ...


AHI NADA ES FEO OKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK...


----------



## Bananasplit (Jan 6, 2011)

X Q NO TOMASTE MAS FOTOS .. AUN T FALTA


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

Ls iglesia me encantó!!... muy hermosa.


----------



## lookinflowers (Dec 6, 2009)

que loco que boni


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

ensarman said:


>



Lo apacible del pueblo y sus alrededores contrastan con la violencia de sus paralizaciones antimineras. Les pido, aunque éste no sea el espacio más adecuado que vean en la foto el cartel de obra de la municipàlidad y como indica que se ejecutan a partir del canon minero, el mismo que surge a partir de la minería que tanto despotrican. Qué paradojico!!! Por favor tengan presente éste hecho para formarse una opinión mas cercana al problema.

*Moderación agradeceré conservar éste post.


----------



## cocachacrino (Jul 7, 2012)

Cocachacra es uno de los lugares mas lindos, como muchos otros conserva mucho de nuestro pasado, es un poco de historia antigua en el tiempo presente, su iglesia sus construcciones en quincha (barro y caña brava) entre otras nos produce un sentimiento de nostalgia algo que ha quedado ya un poco de lado sobretodo en las grandes ciudades (Lima, Arequipa, Tujillo, etc) no por los avances tecnológicos sino por la arquitectura contemporánea, a mi si me parece un atractivo turísitico todo aquello que conserva algo del pasado no por ser un retrógrada sino porque uno es consecuencia de lo pasado, del presente y responsable de la construcción del futuro (NUNCA TE OLVIDES LO QUE ERES)


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Alter Ego Peru said:


> Lo apacible del pueblo y sus alrededores contrastan con la violencia de sus paralizaciones antimineras. Les pido, aunque éste no sea el espacio más adecuado que vean en la foto el cartel de obra de la municipàlidad y como indica que se ejecutan a partir del canon minero, el mismo que surge a partir de la minería que tanto despotrican. Qué paradojico!!! Por favor tengan presente éste hecho para formarse una opinión mas cercana al problema.
> 
> *Moderación agradeceré conservar éste post.


+1


----------



## LordiHard (Sep 23, 2011)

Que bonita la iglesia y que verdor , ciudad pequeña con un clima agradable..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Asu revivieron este thread, Cocachacra era bastante tranquilo, bonito viaje.


----------

